# PES10 Meisterliga: quasi unmöglich, sich zu verstärken...



## Herbboy (5. November 2009)

*PES10 Meisterliga: quasi unmöglich, sich zu verstärken...*

Ich hab ne Mannschaft selber kreiert (1.FC Köln) mit ner Stärke ca. ~70, manche Spieler ~80 wie zB Podolski, andere bewußt nur 60 - Köln halt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Dann hab ich eine Meisterliga begonnen. nach der 1. Saison Aufstieg, nun bin ich 2 mal hintereinander 6. oder 7. geworden (englische Liga), Europapokal. Meine Stammspieler sind inzwischen eher so Stärke 75, 3-4 Spieler sind bei 80-82 - allerdings sind meine Außenverteidiger nur bei 62-63... 

Aber ich bin am verzweifeln: die Transferphase zu Beginn meiner 3. Erstligasaison ist nun zu Ende, und ich bekomme immer noch  keinen einzigen Spieler, der wirklich eine Verstärkung ist - die 2 Saisons davor mit VIEL Glück mal einen gleichwertigen Ersatz, um einen Stammspieler mal zu schonen! Und dann auch nur, weil derjenige Spieler zufällig auf der Transferliste stand... 

Ich hab schon extra einen Scout Stufe 3, aber es bringt nichts! bei JEDEM Spieler, den ich beobachte und der nicht schon >30 Jahre ist, kommt dann irgendwann der Scoutbericht "es ist unmöglich, ihn zu bekommen". Ich hab bisher erst 3 Leute verpflichten können, alle 3 waren halt zufällig auf der Transferliste... 

Das is dann noch der zweite ärgerliche Punkt: man kann ja maximal mit 4 Spielern verhandeln, jedenfalls bei Scout Stufe 3. Dann verhandelt man mit 4 halbwegs starken Spielern von der Transferliste, wartet 3-4 wochen - alle sagen ab. Dann sucht man sich wieder 4 Leute aus, wartet - 3 sagen ab, und dann hat man mit Glück EINEN vor Transferfrist-Ende verpflichten können... 


Was zum Teufel kann ich da noch tun? Woran liegt das? Das ist doch echt zum ausrasten...?!!? Ich hab 20Mio Bargeld und möchte auch mal EINEN Topspieler, 80-85 würd ja schon reichen... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Herbboy (8. November 2009)

*AW: PES10 Meisterliga: quasi unmöglich, sich zu verstärken...*

is unter den bishger 69 betrachtern keiner, der diese probleme hat, oder geht es allen 69 genauso? 

konnte jetzt zur winterpause ausnahmsweise mal einen 73er spieler verpflichten, aber wohl auch nur, weil der langsam zu alt ist und auf der transferliste stand (Shawn Wright-Phillips, 31), und einen 25jährigen 83er stürmer hätte ich ebenfalls von der transferliste bekommen können, war dann aber doch zu teuer und unflexibel (war NUR ein MS)...


----------



## Bibblson (9. November 2009)

*AW: PES10 Meisterliga: quasi unmöglich, sich zu verstärken...*

Es liegt daran, dass deine Manschaft in der "Club-Rangliste" sehr weit unten steht. Dadurch wollen die meisten Spieler nicht zu dir kommen. Habe nämlich ein änliches Problem, spiele mit den FC Burnley und bin jetzt nach 2 Saisons (letzte Saison 5, spiele jetzt UEFA Cup), aber meine Manschaft ist immer noch auf platz 123/150 ca. Pro Saison verbessert sich dieser wert nur ein wenig, hab glaub auf Platz 135 angefangen ^^


----------



## ATi-Maniac93 (9. November 2009)

*AW: PES10 Meisterliga: quasi unmöglich, sich zu verstärken...*

Ja das ist wirklich dumm bei PES^^
Ich war bei Pes 09 mal auf Klubrang 2.


----------



## Herbboy (9. November 2009)

*AW: PES10 Meisterliga: quasi unmöglich, sich zu verstärken...*

bei PES09 gab es ja wenigsten die clublevel-anzeige, und die war halt nicht erst nach 6 siaosn hoch genug, um sich wirklich mal zu verstärken, sondern mit genug geld konnte man selbst nach der ersten saison schonmal nen sehr gtuen spieler holen - u.a. auch, weil man SELBER den betrag bieten konnte... ^^


----------



## Bibblson (10. November 2009)

*AW: PES10 Meisterliga: quasi unmöglich, sich zu verstärken...*

mhh ne möglichkeit wäre ja einfach ein Team zu wählen, welches auf Platz 30-50 steht. Also noch kein Team, wie Barca usw.., aber doch recht weit oben, sodass man nach ein paar Saisons auch gescheite Spieler bekommt. Mein Problem ist, dass ich kaum Spieler bekomme, welche besser als mein jetztiges Team sind. ^^


----------



## Herbboy (10. November 2009)

*AW: PES10 Meisterliga: quasi unmöglich, sich zu verstärken...*

ich wollte ja ganz bewußt nen "kleineren" verein hochspielen... 

und meine neuverpflichtung philips is nach 60min total platt, über 30 jahre halt...   3Mio quasi für nix...


----------



## Bibblson (10. November 2009)

*AW: PES10 Meisterliga: quasi unmöglich, sich zu verstärken...*

^^, was du machen könntest, ein Team aus Platz 30 ca einfach editieren und eine eigenen Spieler dafür einsetzen, kannst halt nur mit einem Team machen, welches dir nicht wichtig ist.


----------

